# Recommendations for timber stable manufacturers



## zaldi (17 March 2018)

Hi

After any recommendations for good quality timber stable manufacturers in the Lancashire/Cumbria area.

Thanks!


----------



## GoldenWillow (17 March 2018)

Have a look at  Saltire Stables, although based in Scotland they put up my stables in North Cumbria and 7 years on I'm still pleased with them.


----------



## Annie B. (19 March 2018)

I have used Withington Hill stables on the two yards I have. They are based in High Peak, travel any distance and take the job from planning drawings sent to council to completion. All very easy and included my own requirements without problem


----------

